# Bumps on dogs inner thighs, grass allergy??



## busterpups (Jun 1, 2012)

My staffy has over the past few days come up in tiny bumps on his inner thighs and a few on his belly, could this be a grass allergy (all the fields round here have grow so long lately that the grass comes above his belly height) the bumps aren't bothering him and aren't open or scabby just little raised bumps like a rash, some are slightly red around them. He doesn't have alot of fur on his belly or inner thighs so I am wondering if the grass is making him itchy, I no it sertainly makes my legs itchy and bumpy if I go out in shorts in it! 
I have some canine msm ointment for skin issues so I am going to start putting that on and hope it helps, if it persists it will be a trip to the vets but would like any advice from anyone else who has experienced this!
(Just to ad... he is on natural dog food so it is unlikely to be a food allergy)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My last Goldie had very delicate tummy skin and quite often got lump and bumps on her legs and tum.
Some even had little yellow heads sometimes 
It's most likely to be a reaction to some plants


----------



## busterpups (Jun 1, 2012)

Hopefully that is all it is. The msm cream seems to be working wonders and it has really calmed down, will just have to avoid the long fields until they are cut!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you been near any stinging nettles?

We walk down a field and there are stinging nettles and Merlin has a rash on his inner thighs, it was very bad thursday, so we've avoided that area and now it's cleared up a lot, just a little bobbly...


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

We used to have a dog who suffered badly with grass allergies and had a rash and lumps all underneath her. Evening primrose oil helped hugely - she was on 1 capsule a day from spring through to autumn for many years.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Emma used to suffer from a grass allergy until we changed her diet. We assume it helped strengthen her immune system. It's not necessarily simply the grass however. Has it been treated with anything?


----------



## busterpups (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the posts, after a few days of the msm cream it has cleared up nicely, just the odd bump here and there now!


----------

